# Steroids in Supps?



## quark (Dec 5, 2007)

USAToday story here.


----------



## nni (Dec 5, 2007)

these studies do the consumer no good unless they release names.


----------



## quark (Dec 5, 2007)

They prolly don't post them cause sales would go out the roof!  *lol* I just posted this cause it looked interesting.


----------



## zombul (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't know if this is true or even if it is one of the supps they are referring to but I read that Hi Tech Pharmaceuticals the makers of Lipodrene were in hot water for that because of some of the products in thier line I belive including their "dianabol" which apparently really contained some dianabol.Again this is hear say and I have seen no real proof but new that company was in trouble and some employess were jailed so I thought it was interesting.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Dec 6, 2007)

I know of at least 5 products that contain real steroids, that sell them as "pro hormones"


----------



## nni (Dec 6, 2007)

1Fast400 said:


> I know of at least 5 products that contain real steroids, that sell them as "pro hormones"



list em! or pm, always curious who is double dipping.

i thought this article is more about tainted sups, not mislabeled ones.


----------



## Pr0blemChild21 (Dec 6, 2007)

this article is a bunch of malarky...


----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2007)

1Fast400 said:


> I know of at least 5 products that contain real steroids, that sell them as "pro hormones"



yeah, that has been going on for several years...


----------



## zombul (Dec 7, 2007)

ANYONE going to enlighten us with your knowledge?I am simply curious because I don't know this ...I think????


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 7, 2007)

zombul said:


> ANYONE going to enlighten us with your knowledge?I am simply curious because I don't know this ...I think????




ids has 4 products that are steriods

mass tabs has been discontinued and the others will be next



they work from experiance

NPR had a big story on this stuff on marketplace yesterday


Marketplace: Do steroid findings weaken scandals?


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Dec 7, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> ids has 4 products that are steriods
> 
> mass tabs has been discontinued and the others will be next
> 
> ...



Mass Tabs are very good. There's a reason why they just disappeared!


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 7, 2007)

Mass Tabs is a steroid?

I did a search and the IDS Mass Tabs are still being sold?


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 7, 2007)

TheStuff said:


> Mass Tabs is a steroid?
> 
> I did a search and the IDS Mass Tabs are still being sold?



sold but they are not making more

All ids products

ripped tabs

mass tabs

bulk tabs

sostonol 250

are all steriods trust me that would make you fail a test. 

I did 2 cycles of ripped tabs and it was by far the best supp I've ever taken.  Massive pumps, Put on muscle and lost fat and took my sex drive to another level.  I had to force myself to leave the gym


Im thinking about stocking up on a bunch to sell at a later date because I think these will be gone in a while.


----------



## quark (Dec 8, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Im thinking about stocking up on a bunch to sell at a later date because I think these will be gone in a while.



I agree & I did just that. I'm gonna do a cycle of the Sostonol 250 though... did you ever try that?


----------



## X Ring (Dec 8, 2007)

and these would be weak enough not to have to run some sort of PCT.  Seems like if you took them like an other non AAS supplement when they are steriodal it would create some problem for you


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 8, 2007)

X Ring said:


> and these would be weak enough not to have to run some sort of PCT.  Seems like if you took them like an other non AAS supplement when they are steriodal it would create some problem for you




Would not be wise to run them without pct


----------



## 1Fast400 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've been sued enough in my time.  I'm not going through it again.  Just look at the feedback of certain products.  These people don't test the crap they sell.  Anytime some new random "legal" ph comes into play, realize it's likely a steroid (oral tren usually).  Look at the sides/comments about people that admit to taking oral tren, the compare to results to some of these "legal" products.


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 8, 2007)

jchappj said:


> I agree & I did just that. I'm gonna do a cycle of the Sostonol 250 though... did you ever try that?




That is the strongest one

it has three

halodrol
superdrol
phera-plex

make sure you have stuff for your liver and blood pressure and pct.  I have heard really good things about it but it is very strong, to strong for mr but I do have a couple boxes in my closet just in case


----------



## nni (Dec 8, 2007)

1Fast400 said:


> I've been sued enough in my time.  I'm not going through it again.  Just look at the feedback of certain products.  These people don't test the crap they sell.  Anytime some new random "legal" ph comes into play, realize it's likely a steroid (oral tren usually).  Look at the sides/comments about people that admit to taking oral tren, the compare to results to some of these "legal" products.



anonymous reportings of "alledged" misdealings in prvate will not lead to a law suit. especially being as i am not telling anyone.


----------



## X Ring (Dec 8, 2007)

workingatit43 said:


> Would not be wise to run them without pct



Yeah well thats what I see as part of the problem.  Are these being marketed and sold as legal non steroidal supplement when that may not be accurate.  In my experience I havent seen any information included with some (not all) of these urging people to do some kind of PCT


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 8, 2007)

oops double post


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 8, 2007)

So I was going to do another cycle of Epistane, but I think I might go and try these supps

Could anyone suggest to me a good cycle/stack along with PCT?

I know for Epistane I ran a 4 week cycle

First cycle was 10mg/20/30/40
PCT
Month Off

Second Cycle was 20/30/40/40
PCT
Month Off

I stacked with this 

Xceed (creatine): Pre/Post workout
Perfect Cycle (Liver support): 3 tablets a day
Nitro4 Pre workout stimulant: 3 tablets pre-workout day only
100% Whey Protein: Atleast twice a day

It's been around 3-4 months since I've cycled anything and I was going to do a pulsing cycle with Epistane, but with this new knowledge, I MIGHT take a look into this.

My PCT consisted of MassFX and Torem

Torem days 1-4 120mg, 3-7 90mg, wk2 60, wk3 40, wk4 20mg I was recovered in 2 wks but ran 30mg for a few more days just to be safe. Ran the MassFX 2,4,4,6

My question to you, would I be able to run a IDS stack with the following supplements that I had before (and PCT) and be fine or would I have to alter my setup?


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 8, 2007)

TheStuff said:


> So I was going to do another cycle of Epistane, but I think I might go and try these supps
> 
> Could anyone suggest to me a good cycle/stack along with PCT?
> 
> ...




you should probably get a serm for pct just to be safe

gyno sucks


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 8, 2007)

Will gyno come about because of the use of these supplements?

I took Epistane and none produced but they proclaim they have a blocker to reduce it if you have it already and it won't happen.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 28, 2007)

What are the ingredients in mass tabs?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 28, 2007)

Nacho,

you think you could link me to those Mass Tabs or Ripped Tabs? I might want to do some investing, like you'll be doing.


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 29, 2007)

dg806 said:


> What are the ingredients in mass tabs?





Mass Tabs Supplement Facts
Serving Size: 1 Tablet 
Servings Per Container: 30
Amount Per Serving
Proprietary Mass Tabs Blend: 87,000mcg 
Kudzo Extract 40%, Trifolium pratense extract 8%, Fenugreek Seed Powder, Tribulus Terrestris Extract 40%, Stenbolone(tm), Avena Sativa Extract 10:1, Pygeum Africanum Bark Extract 4:1, Milk Thistle, Maca Powder Extract .6%, Epimedium Leaf, Bacopa Monniera Extract 4:1, Rhodiola Rosea 3%, Nettle Leaf Powder. 

Mass Tabs Other Ingredients: 
Microsrystalline Cellulose, Calcium Phosphate Dibasic, Croscarmellos Sodium, Pharmaceutical Glaze (Hydroxypropylmethylcellulose, Maltodextrin, Polyvinyl Alcohol, Macrogol/PEG 3350, Macrogol/ PEG 400, Talc, Titanium Dioxide, FD&C Blue #2 Aluminum Lake) Stearic Acid, Magnesium Stearate, Silica


Ripped Tabs

 Supplement Facts
Serving Size: 2 capsules
Servings per Container: 120

    Ammount Per Serving % Daily Value 
Anabolic Amplifier Propietary Blend:
Hoelenen, Buplurium, Bergamottin
 300 mg ** 
Energy XT Propietary Blend:
Green Tea, Caffeine USP, Mateine 425 mg ** 
Anabolic Cutter Blend:
1,3,7-trimethyl-1h-2,6 (3H,7H) dione, 5-alpha-pro stanzonol, 17 hydroxy-17-methyl-etioallocholan, juniper berry, cornsilk stylus, bulgarian tribulus terrestris (standardized at 25% saponin content), fenugreek seed, theine acety-l-carnitine, zinc, stinging nettle leaf, maca root, eurycoma longfolia, couchgrass rhizome. 234 mg ** 

 * Percent Daily Values are based on a 2000 calorie diet.
** Percent Daily Values not established.

OTHER INGREDIENTS: Microcrystalline cellulose, dicalcium phosphate, croscarmellose sodium, stearic acid, magnesium stearate, silica, film coat.


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 29, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Nacho,
> 
> you think you could link me to those Mass Tabs or Ripped Tabs? I might want to do some investing, like you'll be doing.




Taylor's Nut carries both and the new site sbmucle also carries both but no Mass tabs in stock right now





TaylorsNutrition.com-Cytosport, BSN, Axis Labs, Ephedrine, Ephera, Lipodrene and much more..... - Pro-Hormones :: IDS Mass Tabs

TaylorsNutrition.com-Cytosport, BSN, Axis Labs, Ephedrine, Ephera, Lipodrene and much more..... - Weight Loss/Energy :: IDS RIPPED TABS 60t

IDS Rapid Release Ripped Tabs 60 Tabs


----------



## quark (Dec 30, 2007)

dg806 said:


> What are the ingredients in mass tabs?



Pulled from another site but found it interesting... supposedly MethylSten is the same thing as Stenbolone.

_Anatrofin/Stenbolone/MethylSten

This-steroid has not been manufactured since the late 1980's. How-ever, we still would like to discuss it in a few sentences since it was such a popular steroid, with many potential customers even today Stenbolone was introduced on the market in 1963 by Syntex, the that produced the popular steroids Anadrol, Oxitosona (o.c.), and Anapolon. It is therefore not surprising that Stenbolone has an application similar to the other three compounds. Syntex developed Stenbolone as a mild alternative to the toxic same company Anadrol. And the company was successful because Stenbolone is neither liver-toxic nor does it aromatize, and it is only slightly an-drogenic. In addition, it has a similar effect to Anadrol in cases of anemia with abnormal blood formation since it increases the num-ber of red blood cells. For this reason Stenbolone is especially suit-able for competing athletes since it accelerates regeneration when dieting. Competing body builders in the weeks before a champi-onship often experience a catabolic phase and a condition of over training. Stenbolone rapidly and reliably counters this and helps to obtain a good form since it does not draw water and does not increase the estrogen level. For the buildup of strength and mass, however, Stenbolone is by far not as suitable as Anadrol, although some erroneously call it an injectable Anadrol. Stenbolone has lower anabolic and androgenic effects than the oral version and it leads to a slow but solid muscle gain along with a moderate strength gain. For this purpose it is preferred by women and ste-roid novices, and by older athletes who obtain satisfying results without the fear of significant side effects. Despite this, Stenbolone is, above all, I a competition steroid which is confirmed by the American "Steroid Guru" Daniel Duchaine in his book Underground Steroid Handbook 2: "This is an excellent steroid to use while diet-ing..."

Since the substance is in acetate form it has only a low half-life time so that frequent and regular injections are necessary in order to ob-tain sufficiently high and constant blood level values. For optimal results Stenbolone is normally taken daily and injected at least ev-ery 2 days. The usual weekly dose for athletes is 200-300 mg. For this reason the 50 mg strength is often preferred and the athlete either injects the entire one-milliliter ampule daily or limits the use to half of it. Women normally do well with 100- 150 mg/week and should divide their weekly dosage into three equal parts. The poten-tial side effects are low since the compound is well tolerated by the liver and edemas, gynecomastia, and high blood pressure do not occur. Cases of acne and increased aggressiveness in men are low and rare, as is a reduction in the body's own hormone production. Virilization symptoms in women also occur rarely and for the most part in very sensitive persons when high dosages are given or when the intake interval lasts over several weeks. There are no fakes on Stenbolone, so neither the original compound nor an imitation can be found on the black market. _


----------



## jayp1us (Jan 1, 2008)

Makes alot of sense with IDS.  I am taking the PCT and as crazy as it sounds its like taking viagra.  No friggen lie, i walked around the mall with my wife and kids and i was hard the whole time, and my libido is INSANE. I feel like i'm 13 years old and i just discovered porn,lol. Just ordered mass tabs and sustanol 250 for very reasonable prices, and i am hoping they have an equally impressive impact.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 1, 2008)

never tryed the ids pct but it sounds like I have to try some to see for myself.  Ripped tabs really got me going


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 1, 2008)

Would the IDS PCT be a proper PCT to use after a cycle of Mass Tabs?


----------



## jayp1us (Jan 1, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Would the IDS PCT be a proper PCT to use after a cycle of Mass Tabs?



bumping this up.  I am curious about the same thing anyone have any advice or experience?


----------



## nni (Jan 1, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Would the IDS PCT be a proper PCT to use after a cycle of Mass Tabs?





jayp1us said:


> bumping this up.  I am curious about the same thing anyone have any advice or experience?



Proprietary Post Cycle Blend 490mg  
Tribulus (Standardized To A Minimum Of 20% Protodioscin), Milk Thistle, Testofen, 3, 17 Ketoetiochol-Triene, Aspire, 6, 17 Keto Etiocholeva-3-Ol Tetrahydropyranol, Saw Palmetto. 

well i dont trust IDS at all, so i say no, but look at the ingredients.

Trib - libido not test
Milk Thistle - liver not test
Fenugreek - first ok ingredient
ATD - ok
Aspire - no idea, this is improperly labeled
6, 17 - 2nd part of novedex xt from gaspari
Saw Palmetto - eh.

NO!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 1, 2008)

Interesting, thanks.


----------



## jayp1us (Jan 1, 2008)

INN have you had a bad experience with them or thier products?  Most people that i have talked to like the anabolic Xtreme products over IDS.  I have heard pros and cons to both but nothing real concrete, just loose opinions questioning the companies integrity rather than the quality of a product.  Thanks man.


----------



## nni (Jan 1, 2008)

hiding ingredient and integrity, not user experience.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't like IDS and never have.


----------



## Mags (Jan 2, 2008)

Isn't sostonol 250 supposed to be super harsh on the liver when compared to other methylated PHs? I was looking into getting some as the gains are supposed to be pretty good, but don't really want to butcher my liver. Are the dangers exaggerated and will the usual liver support and pct keep everything in check? For example, is it any worse on the liver than something like M1T?

Cheers.


----------



## jayp1us (Jan 2, 2008)

nni said:


> hiding ingredient and integrity, not user experience.




i hear ya.  thanks


----------



## jayp1us (Jan 2, 2008)

Mags said:


> Isn't sostonol 250 supposed to be super harsh on the liver when compared to other methylated PHs? I was looking into getting some as the gains are supposed to be pretty good, but don't really want to butcher my liver. Are the dangers exaggerated and will the usual liver support and pct keep everything in check? For example, is it any worse on the liver than something like M1T?
> 
> Cheers.



Wondering the same thing.  Usually when the rumor chain starts its hard to find where it actually originated from and it builds into a monster.  Its actually a brilliant marketing tool. I guess i'll have to get my blood work done if i decide to take them.


----------

